# Pittsboro, NC - Sampson



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sampson: Petfinder

*More About Sampson*

Hello, my name is Sampson and I am looking for a forever home to call my own. I am currently at the Chatham County Animal Shelter waiting to meet my new humans! If you are looking for a new pooch to spend your days with, please come to meet me!

If you are interested in meeting Sampson, please contact Krista or Ginny at the Chatham County Animal Shelter ASAP 919-542-7203. You can also e-mail at; [email protected] 

Please, ACT FAST!

At the Chatham County Animal Control shelter it is first come first serve; holds are not allowed, in person or over the phone. The adoption fee is $100.00; that includes first vaccinations, physical exam, discounted rabies vaccination and spay or neuter of the animal. While at a participating vet, you can purchase a discounted rabies vaccine for an additional $5.00. The shelter is open for adoptions from 11-4 Monday thru Friday and on Saturday from 10-2. The $100.00 adoption fee must be paid by cash or check; credit cards are not accepted. 

CCAS49185

If you are interested in adopting Sampson, call 919-542-7203. 

Sampson is spayed/neutered. 
*My Contact Info*


Chatham County Animal Shelter
Pittsboro, NC
919-542-7203


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

What a beautiful boy Pam....is this shelter high kill...they say ACT FAST..... he looks healthy and younger
walton


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

According to the shelter, Sampson is HW +.


----------

